

Virginia woman is sued over her Yelp review - grey-area
http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/crime/2012/12/04/1cdfa582-3978-11e2-a263-f0ebffed2f15_story.html

======
jack-r-abbit
Strange how a lot of the comments on that story show that the readers have
already judged the contractor as guilty of everything the woman said. This
just proves how damaging these comments can be. Not a single person here or
reading that article was there to see what went down. For all we know this
woman is a psycho and just wanted to make this guy's life miserable. Free
speech is all good and everything, but we do have laws that are meant to
protect people from having horrible lies told about them. If he really did do
those things then let the court decide (which is going to happen now that _he_
is suing _her_ ). But the court of public opinion doesn't have the same rules
as the court of law. People are just taking this woman's word for it as if
they have never, ever read something online that was just the ramblings of an
idiot.

